# check out the 200 SE-R i saw



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i found this on auto trader for $6500 i would buy it buys its too far
SE-R


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Folder's empty.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

try it now


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

still empty


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yeah thats definitely one of the nicest SE-R I've seen.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont see anything boss man


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok just here for the SE-R


http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&&ac_afflt=none


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mustang altezza's? ugh! other than missing the center caps and a hidiously dirty engine bay very nice. id buy it for 6500 if i had a job right now.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oh and btw...whoever painted it really isnt that good at masking stuff...regardless id still buy it


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

"Description 
These are brand-new spinning wheel covers (SPINNERS!) that fit 15" factory wheels! I got the wrong size for my wheels, so I'm selling these for cheaper than the other auctions of the exact same model! These are extremely pimp hubcaps, and having seen them firsthand, I almost debated mangling them and glueing them to my 14" wheels, but I decided I'd be better off selling them at a little loss. I may also make a note that the spinning is very smooth and fast and makes no noise whatsoever! BUY THESE NOW for a DAMN GOOD PRICE!! Thanks, and buyer pays shipping, which is probably about five bucks in the states. Thanks! "
Quote from E-bay seller- 50skateshop 
what a friken ... I'm speech less

pimp hub caps????
i'm lost shoot me now.?!?!?!?!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

engine cleaner anybody!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i cant believe he put on those lexus IS tails. i hate that shit!! my .02. anyhow... its wack


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

those are mustang altezzas from a 94-98 stang. im about 75% sure anyways


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you click on the details button he mentions they're IS300 tails.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i'd still buy it for 6500 just because of the DET


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *mustang altezza's? ugh! other than missing the center caps and a hidiously dirty engine bay very nice. id buy it for 6500 if i had a job right now. *


Those look to be actual IS300 lights...

and the overspray in the engine bay is really bad....


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

*cough* rice *cough*


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

yuck, except for the actual engine itself.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

still faster then what i drive


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

He said its a turbo, but 
Wheres the turbo? Is it underneath something?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Now that I've ACTUALLY seen the pics (they weren't really working before), I'm not feeling the IS lights neigther, and the paint job could of been a lot better, but besides that, I like the simplicity of it all. You can never go wrong with clean stock SER rims.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the intercooler is on top of the engine. car is really ricey.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *the intercooler is on top of the engine. car is really ricey. *


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

Mustang lights? 




















that doesnt compare to is300 lights?

BUT ANYWAYs... enough said

Altezza's belong on Altezza's!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The IC is supposed to be on the top of that motor....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

those look more like altezzas for a ford focus rather then an is300 to me... but who knows


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

no, they are IS300 lights.....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

either way, they're still ugly.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There not on my car, so I could really care less.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

the rear looks photoshopped 
<--- just my opinion


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

omg! can u not see the IS300 resemblence????in the backlights?"??? lol They are IS300 tail lights trust me... besides it says on the ad too


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i would not buy that shit for $6500, heres why, first off there is enough said on the cosmetic look of the car, ugly lights bad spray and i see the muffler is sticking way out from the rear. Next it is a engine swap so who knows the condition the engine is actually in when it was installed and who installed by IMO. Anyone who has the money to fork out right now for this than heres a suggestion. Take the $6500 buy an SR20DET from a seller and get someone to install it it your car cause i know from the rides i have seen on this forum are 10 times better looking than this shit. $6500 is more than enough to complete this. I just had to vent, the car is f*cking awful.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

r33 backlight conversion wud b pimp!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i was kind of thinkin of doing me sentra that color. or leave iut white which im pretty set on, (1cln's car changed my mind about wanting to paint)


----------

